
RethinkDB 2.4.0 Is Out - gabor-boros
https://rethinkdb.com/blog/2.4.0-release
======
wishinghand
So glad this came out. I used to work at a company that was using it well
after it was obvious the company wasn’t maintaining it and we generally had a
great time with it. I always lamented seeing Mongo win over it because this
had saner defaults, a query API that had joins, and live change feeds before
Mongo and I think PostgreSQL too.

------
maury91
Nice! I was planning to move my side project from Firebase to RethinkDB, and
one of the opposing factors was that the project was on hiatus from 1 year.
Now that the hiatus is gone I will definitely move to RethinkDB

------
Karupan
This is great news! Rethink would’ve been perfect for a project at work, but
couldn’t take the risk as the project was in hibernation.

Thanks to all contributors for their work!

------
wizzzzzy
Nice to see this release. Still using rethink in a production app so any
momentum is great to see.

------
habitue
Nice job guys!

